# Mullet net builder?



## jeepnsurf (Feb 16, 2009)

Does anyone know of someone who builds quality mullet nets around the Pensacola area? I as referred to a guy named Joe Joseph but have been unable to reach him.

Thanks,

Corey


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

His number is 476-0836 his house is the last house on the left on the east side of 9 1/2 road


----------



## jeepnsurf (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks, I live up that way I'll try swinging by there if I can't get him on the phone.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

He has a work shop to the right of his house. He will be in there most of the time


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

If you don't hear what you need to, check here!!!!

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f52/***castnets***-239954/


----------



## kiefersdad (Apr 26, 2013)

*Just called Rick*

I'm going to see him shortly. Gonna get a twelve footer. Mike


----------



## jeepnsurf (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks, I got up with him he's going to build me a 14'.


----------

